# Lake Effect Snow 12/10



## takeahike46er (Dec 10, 2009)

The snow has been cranking all day.  A heavy band stretching off of Lake Ontario was dumping snow on Whiteface and Stowe earlier in the day.  That band has now drifted south, and it looks like the central High Peaks and the Mad River Valley are going to pick up some fluff.


----------



## Harvey (Dec 10, 2009)

In all my life I have never seen lake effect off Ontario reaching the coast of Maine.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2009)

takeahike46er said:


> The snow has been cranking all day.  A heavy band stretching off of Lake Ontario was dumping snow on Whiteface and Stowe earlier in the day.  That band has now drifted south, and it looks like the central High Peaks and the Mad River Valley are going to pick up some fluff.



Supposed to drift to the Central/Southern Greens overnight. Come on Killington! I'm not picky. 2-4" would be cool... :lol:


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 10, 2009)

takeahike46er said:


> The snow has been cranking all day.  A heavy band stretching off of Lake Ontario was dumping snow on Whiteface and Stowe earlier in the day.  That band has now drifted south, and it looks like the central High Peaks and the Mad River Valley are going to pick up some fluff.



A friend who was at WF today said they picked up another 6 inches.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 10, 2009)

It's not often we get Lake Erie to blow far enough over to here in Rochester, but boy did it ever today. The band drifted north this afternoon and dumped 8 inches in 2 hours in some burbs just southwest of the city. Winter arrived with a bang today.... and a hell of a lot of wind.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 10, 2009)

Looks like Holiday Valley will be in good shape 

Well, yes, I mean that as a joke, sort of. For those not familiar with Western NY, Holliday V is one the better ski  areas over there. Not much of a vertical, but when those lake effect snows start dumping, it was powder wonderland. On the other hand, the terrain was short on vertical and not much of a pitch either. Sometimes, there was so much fresh powder, you did not dare to make a turn because you'd stop.

So I move to NE. Much better terrain, but the snow conditions suck most of the time.


----------



## JD (Dec 11, 2009)

I'vre heard reports of 6--8 overnight for some places......


----------



## billski (Dec 11, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> Looks like Holiday Valley will be in good shape
> 
> Well, yes, I mean that as a joke, sort of. For those not familiar with Western NY, Holliday V is one the better ski  areas over there. Not much of a vertical, but when those lake effect snows start dumping, it was powder wonderland. On the other hand, the terrain was short on vertical and not much of a pitch either. Sometimes, there was so much fresh powder, you did not dare to make a turn because you'd stop.
> 
> So I move to NE. Much better terrain, but the snow conditions suck most of the time.



exactly my point a couple weeks ago about WNY on the Erie side having some of the finest "packed powder" conditions around.  Kissing bridge, while smaller, also gets the motherlode, sometimes 1-2 feet in a day.


----------



## campgottagopee (Dec 11, 2009)

Tug Hill is getting pounded!!!! They reported 2 feet from yesterday, expecting another 3 FEET by 5 PM today, then another 12 to 20 inches tomorrow.

http://www.northernchateau.com/webcam.html         Common  on LE dip just a little south and slam Greek


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Dec 11, 2009)

WF got 2 feet the last 3 days. Bans of lake effect keep rolling through. Should be very good this weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2009)

Les will hit snow ridge , dry hill and macauley with up to 4 feet by tomorrow


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 11, 2009)

The Lewis county sheriff just reported there is ALREADY  four feet of snow down with another 10- 20 inches to go till tomorrow -- another Lake Ontario dumpage   not quite to 104 inches in four days of a couple yrs ago but you'll need snorkels at Snow Ridge


----------



## psyflyer (Dec 11, 2009)

Snow has been coming down nice and steady on Burke Mt. for three days straight.  Its impressive to see the difference lake effect snow makes to the overall bottom-line.


----------



## polski (Dec 11, 2009)

Josh Fox saying MRG could see another 5-10" before lifts start spinning tomorrow a.m.


----------



## Bumpsis (Dec 11, 2009)

billski said:


> exactly my point a couple weeks ago about WNY on the Erie side having some of the finest "packed powder" conditions around.  Kissing bridge, while smaller, also gets the motherlode, sometimes 1-2 feet in a day.



Oh, man! I really miss those epic snow falls.  Add some wind and you really knew what the word "blizzard" means. Ahh, Kissing Bridge... and powder under the lights. UB's ski club (Shussmeisters) always had an awesome deal for night skiing there.


----------



## jaja111 (Dec 11, 2009)

Bumpsis said:


> Looks like Holiday Valley will be in good shape
> 
> Well, yes, I mean that as a joke, sort of. For those not familiar with Western NY, Holliday V is one the better ski  areas over there. Not much of a vertical, but when those lake effect snows start dumping, it was powder wonderland. On the other hand, the terrain was short on vertical and not much of a pitch either. Sometimes, there was so much fresh powder, you did not dare to make a turn because you'd stop.
> 
> So I move to NE. Much better terrain, but the snow conditions suck most of the time.



I agree. Now give me a job in NE and I'll move too.


----------

